# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Facing difficulties in creating dimensions

## pyarajan

Hi All,

I working with analysis service 2008 R2,

I have created one view in the datasource view tab using the named query.

I cant able to create the dimension by listing all the columns in view which has been created using the named query.


Please help me out on this.


Thanks

pyarajan

----------

